# لمساعده الطلاب و المهندسين



## تركي2008 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

لطلاب و مهندسين الهندسه البحريه

والدي مهندس بحري ثاني 2nd Engineer منذ 27 سنه - خريج بريطانيا 

و اقدر اساعدكم في البحوث و التقرير اللي تخص الهندسه البحريه في الميكانيكه و الكهرباء 

شكراااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 مارس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك على محاولتك لمساعدة الاخرين يا باشمهندس


----------



## maro_maro (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ تركي
ارجو منك ان كان في الامكان تقرير عن المنقيات في السفن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kw.navy.eng (23 مارس 2009)

اشكرك علا هاذا العمل الخير


----------



## newnewnew (14 أبريل 2009)

*حد يساعدني بليز*

عايز ريبورت عن انواع الاحواض الملاحية لو حد يقدر يساعدني يبقي شاكر ليه جداااا


----------



## هادي اليماني (18 أبريل 2009)

مبادرة جميلة جدا نرجوا التواصل


----------



## هادي اليماني (18 أبريل 2009)

فى البداية حدثنا ولو بأختصار عن هذه الخبرة الطويلة للسيد الوالد وكيف إستفدت منها


----------



## تامر محى (21 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدايتا اود شكرك على مساعدتك لنا فانا اعمل مهندس كهرباء على احد السفن فلذلك ارجو ارسال بعض الاعطال وكيفية التغلب عليها الخاصه بالمولدات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تركي2008 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اسف ع التأخير

أخواني باب المساعده لازال مفتوح و كما طلب الاخ هاني اليماني أن اتكلم عن هذه الخبره الطويله 

والدي يعمل في شركه ارامكو - فيلا كمهندس بحري ثاني و يعمل في هذا المجال منذ 31 سنه ( 4 سنوات دراسه في بريطانيا + 27 سنه عمل ) و رغم خبرته الطويله في هذا المجال فقد نصحني بأن لا اتخذ نفس الطريق اللذي سار عليه لأسباب عديده 

و انا الأن ادرس السنه التحضيريه للدراسات الهندسيه في امريكا و سأبدء التخصص بعد 6 شهور في الهندسه الكهربائيه 

اخوي ميروا ما فهمت طلبك بالضبط 

اخوي نيونيونيو ما فهمت برضوا يا ليت توضيح الطلب شوي و ان شاء الله طلبك بيكون موجود خلال يوم واحد 

و اشكر الاخوان اللذين شكروني على هذه الخدمه و بالنسبه لأخوي تامر سأضع لك بعض الريبورتات الخاصه بالمولدات الكهربائيه 

ملاحظه : جميع الريبورتات انجليزيه 

الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamada daif (26 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس اتصالات حديث التخرج وعاوز ادخل مجال الهندسه البحريه 
ايه الكرسات المفروض اذاكرها كويس واحضرها وفين ممكم ادرسها 
وهل الاكاديميه البحريه بتوفرها وبكام وفى مده اد ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تركي2008 (27 أبريل 2009)

اخوي وش دخل الاتصالات بالهندسه البحريه 

اعتقد انك راح تكون مهندس كهربائي لتقارب التخصصين 

الكورسات اللي لازم تأخذها هي كورسات السيفتي ( سباحه - انقاذ - مكافحه الحريق - اسعافات اوليه و غيرها )

و الشي الثاني هو كورس لمده 3 شهور و بعده يكون اختبار و هذا موجود في مصر - بريطانيا و يكون بشروط معينه و هو اكمال البورفوليو البحري و يكون عندك فتره عمل في البحر للمهندسين =6 شهور و للضباط البحريين = 18 شهر
و بعدها تحصل على التكيت ( تصريح العمل البحري ) + الجواز البحري و هو يكون ريكورد على حسب الشركه اللي راح تعمل فيها بعضهم ريكورد برييطاني وبعضهم ليبيري و لكل واحد شروطه و مزاياه و عيوبه 

ملاحظه : المعلومات على النظام البريطاني ممكن تكون مختلفه في بعض الدول

اسأل الاكاديميه البحريه في الاسكندريه - مصر و راح يفيدونك ان شاء الله 

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد علي الشاوي (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم.هل لي بسؤال الى الاخوه المهندسين في مصر عن دراسه الماجستير في الهندسه البحريه .وهل لي بمعرفه تكاليف الدراسه هناك وسأكون شاكرا لكم اذا اعلمتموني بالاختصاصات المتوفره في هذة الدراسه ...شكراا


----------



## البحر5000 (9 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده في المشروع التخرج عن مضخات المياه ( الطرد المركزي) الاعطال والاسباب الاعطال وطريقة معالجة هذه الاعطال . وجزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## البحر5000 (9 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده في المشروع التخرج حول مضخات الطرد المركزي الاعطال واسبابها ومعالجتها


----------



## FLORIST007 (26 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي وشكرا


----------

